# Professional Dyno tuning in PA by Jeremy Formato



## JFLS6 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello All. Some of you guys may know me and most of you probably dont. I tune LS1s as a proffession. I have dyno tuned over 550 vehicles and the average gain is about 15RWHP. GTOs typically pick more. They tend to lose a significant amount of spark timing as they heat up and typically we can make them more consistenly powerful all the time. There are alot of conservative measures in the factory programming that I manipulate to be more aggressive and torquier as it should be. If you are interested I will be dynoing at a shop 
Mcnews automotive 
266 old york rd 
Dillsburg, Pa 17019
The dyno and tune will be capped at a $450.00
I look foward to helping you guys out. 
Please if you are not sold on it do a search of me on the forum. 
Thank you all in advance Jeremy Formato


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

How far away is that from the Lansdale area? I havn't been up there long enough to know my way around.


----------



## JFLS6 (Oct 20, 2005)

if its lansdale in PA than its about 2 hrs. It will be well worth the trip.
Jeremy Formato


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

would you buy chance have a before and after dyno sheet of your handy work?


----------



## JFLS6 (Oct 20, 2005)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3819&page=2&pp=10

LS1GTO.com forum.
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45122
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42766
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44543

Most of these do not have dyno sheets because teh guys didnt up load them bu there are many happy customers telling of their gains.
Please do a search and I am sure you will find alot of happy people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

Proof is in the pudding! I have seen all I need to. When someone now asks me who to talk to about tuning, I will refer them to you.

-Mike


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

Jeremy, 

Planning any trips to Ohio?? Cleveland or Columbus area??


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

speedybuckeye said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> Planning any trips to Ohio?? Cleveland or Columbus area??


If so, you can count me in.


----------



## Doc GTO (Nov 29, 2005)

Jeremy is one great tuner! He did my last tune. 430/510 baby!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

what was it before?


----------

